# Apple Cider



## stevenm (1/9/18)

Can I use honey instead of sugar as a ingredient


----------



## H0U5ECAT (16/9/18)

Yes.
I use 1kg of honey to replace my sugars.


----------



## gap (16/9/18)

why do you need to put sugar in a cider?
are you making rocket fuel?


----------



## Ashul (16/9/18)

That is called a Cyser, you can now do some research on it


----------

